# Snow Way Salt Spreader motor Dead



## moosehead (Sep 21, 2003)

The motor on my snow way salt spreader is done. Need to replace it. Anyone have any recommendations on cheap electric motors? Got quoted 850 for a new one from a sno way dealer

Will a fisher spreader motor fit this sander?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Get the specs off the motor then search online. I bought my replacemt Snoway motor that way. It was 350 bucks but I bought one as a spare a couple of years ago and I couldnt tell exactly what the web site was. You can do better than the dealer.


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

Got one off Amazon last year 100-125.00 I believe.Has worked just fine for me.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I think he needs a motor for a Vbox. Did you get one for a tailgate salter?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

F snowway and their ridiculous prices. Go to a local electric motor rebuilder and they will be able to match you up with one. I just bought a snoway spreader this week, and was doing some research a conveyor chain for the 6ft electric is $800???!!!!. There is a guy five min from me that sells a direct replacement 1/2hp motor for $150. Or you can go to snowjob and pay $850....


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

Italiano67;1584172 said:


> I think he needs a motor for a Vbox. Did you get one for a tailgate salter?


Yes mine was tailgate model ,sure you can find one for v box on there as well never looked though.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Might be able to be fixed.I bring mine to my local alternator/starter shop.Just had my 1/2 hp motor overhauled for 180$ Common problem is when they cool down they suck in moisture which leads to corrosion.Not much in there,couple bearings,brushes,armature rarely goes.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I will sell you my brand new spare for $450 bucks. Never was mounted or used in any way. This is the half horse snoway vbox motor. That price is shipped.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Italiano67;1590956 said:


> I will sell you my brand new spare for $450 bucks. Never was mounted or used in any way. This is the half horse snoway vbox motor. That price is shipped.


That's about the right price for an aftermarket motor and a good price for an OEM


----------



## vector330ix (May 13, 2007)

*Don't pay the stupid Prices from factory.*

I know this is an older thread by just for others reference. I was not going to pay that price for a motor. I bought a motor from Northern Tool that was similar but more HP. It worked so much better and was 200-300 depending on size. Just search for a "electrical motor" on their website (or anyone elses for that matter). The only thing you really need to worry about is the size of the Shank coming out of the motor, and then move the old sprocket to the new motor (or buy a new sprocket), And you need to worry about the Clock wise or Counter Clockwise Spin of the motor. Just get the right direction motor or your conveyor will move backwards, unless you reverse wire the motor, which in some cases energizes the outside casing of the motor (not a good idea)..
My sander was a 6' Electric and i replaced the motor with a Leeson Motor Model# 108048.00 This upgraded the horsepower of the motor and the RPM. So it was less likely to get jammed with a chunk of ice, and flung the salt farther.

hope that helps someone else.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

vector330ix;1662650 said:


> And you need to worry about the Clock wise or Counter Clockwise Spin of the motor. Just get the right direction motor or your conveyor will move backwards, unless you reverse wire the motor, which in some cases energizes the outside casing of the motor (not a good idea)..


So you didn't get s reversible motor? That's why stock motors have two wires and do not ground though the case, they will run in either direction to clear jams.


----------



## vector330ix (May 13, 2007)

basher;1662655 said:


> So you didn't get s reversible motor? That's why stock motors have two wires and do not ground though the case, they will run in either direction to clear jams.


Well respectfully here is the thing. I had the factory motor on it and still have the factory controller. I does not have a reverse position on it. also the factory motor's chassis was grounded. the lights on the sander did not have their own ground. they used the ground from the motor. A Reversible motor would require a three position switch and a special relay/solenoid that would induce the power backwards when the opposite trigger was engaged. It is possible to do ofcourse, but this sno-way model is very basic and does not afford this option.

now it is possible they make different lines and models. Buy mine never had reverse.

However, that being said, just because the motor has two posts does not indicate it can safely be reversed. Most motors will bond the casing of the motor internally to prevent shorts. if the motor you get does that and your reverse the thing, your entire casing would be positive charged, and because its bolted to the metal sander would positively charge the sander, which presumably will touch the negatively charged truck.

On your truck you have a negative and positive post on the battery but at various places it bonds the frame of the truck to the negative charge.

Whatever the case, when you look at electric motors you will notice they sell them in three styles: Right Spin, Left Spin, Reversible. You will want to make sure you get the correct style for your sander.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

vector330ix;1662768 said:


> Well respectfully here is the thing. I had the factory motor on it and still have the factory controller. I does not have a reverse position on it. also the factory motor's chassis was grounded.


No spreader I know of has a reverse switch yet most all use reversible motors. The controllers are designed to sense amperage overload and auto reverse the motor to clear the jam.


----------

